# Canis aquaticus



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Inga- 8 months old


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Great pictures! Love them!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Outstanding pics!!!!!!


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

*Inga at 6 weeks little baby dog*

She was the size of a loaf of bread. Each floor tile is a square foot.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Here she is 16 weeks swimming in the ocean.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Gorgeous pictures and pups.


----------



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

awesome! the water looks amazing where is this? do you have an IG account for her? mine is @Roorootheasshole


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

That magical bluegreen water is one of the jewel pools of the Elk River of Oregon. Wherever the sun shines on it and it is more than knee deep the water lights up like this. Here is an example. The rock in the picture is 2 or 3 stories tall. It is across the road from my place at the edge of a national forest. Inga loves to swim and brings back many sticks from this pool. What is an IG account?


----------



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

it is beautiful! im jealous here in massachusetts. IG stands for instagram sorry!


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

Beautiful water dog--& those fantastic radar ears!


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Beautiful pictures and your girl looks like a sweetheart!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Nurse Bishop said:


> Inga- 8 months old


Under each picture a National Geographic narration.

picture #1 - dog in pool

Narration --there is excitement in the air as the crew readys the transport vehicle. , The day has come , This fine specimen has fully recovered and is ready to go. The crew is eager to bring him to his home.

picture #2 - dog in gorgeous water 

Narration --- and here is canis aquaticus successfully released in to his native habit .

picture #3 -- dog looking around

Narration -- canis aquaticus looks back one more time -- not quite believing he can go 
yes CQ , go --- find your own kind -- go forth 

picture #4 --- dog at a distance

Narration -- canis aquaticus has emerged from his watery den to say his good byes one last time before setting up home, He keeps his distance , happy in his new found aquatic freedom 

picture #5 -- dog at staring at water

Narration --- ah yes, the work of a canis aquaticus rescue establishment never ceases . Here we have the new candidate ready for loving care so that he too can be returned to his natural world . Look how he yearns for his watery world . Soon C Q , soon. 

LOL

what gorgeous pictures . 
(by the way I do know there is only one C Q )


----------



## Ldes77 (Aug 24, 2016)

Gorgeous pictures! And what a lucky pup to have such beauty to play in so close by!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

:wild:Gorgeous pictures! Beautiful water!!!Where the first few pictures in the fresh water springs? Lucky dog!


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Great ideas for Swimming! I am fairly close to many beaches, so I will try to take my girl swimming once a Week! Nice pictures, beautiful pups!


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

OMGosh. I did not intend for the whole thread to load. I was trying to post a link to the pictures on the Why a German Shepherd thread. That blue water is in Oregon. In Texas she swims in muddy cow tanks and creeks. Sight hounds never swim, mine didn't anyway. They would try, but they don't float well. The sink into an upright position because of their structure. Inga floats like a battleship.


----------



## Kibs (Oct 25, 2017)

Wow that's a beautiful location! I'll need to visit that once I get my pup


----------



## 1Sasha (Jul 11, 2017)

Maryland


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Mine is a fan too! I've never had a shepherd that didn't love the water. Ours will swim almost year round in Florida


----------

